# Senna



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/andrewbenson/2011/04/senna_immortalised_in_new_movi.html

It's finally got a UK release date of the 3rd June. Can't remember the last time I went to the cinema but I'll be there for this one 

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks for the update... Ill be going too...


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

is this as in Senakot .... if so I think it will be a pile of ****


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Agent orange said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk...n_new_movi.html
> 
> It's finally got a UK release date of the 3rd June. Can't remember the last time I went to the cinema but I'll be there for this one
> 
> ...


I read that review on the BBC the other day too - thought it offered a nice objective view of the film where some of the F1 sites have been a bit slavish over it.

I'll definitely try and catch it when it comes out.

The real mark of it being a great film will be if my missus enjoys it despite having no great interest in F1. :derisive:

[Edit: See the trailer here: http://www.empireonline.com/news/story.asp?NID=30495 ]


----------



## Big_bazza99 (Mar 29, 2011)

Senna was perhaps one of the most focussed and talented drivers in F1. Love him or hate him, he was exceptional and drived the early part of his career in proper cars with 1000 - 1300 bhp manual gear changes and limited downforce.

For the last 11 years I have worn daily a TAG limited edition Senna Link Chrono - never leave home without it.

Something I will go and watch.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Agent orange said:


> It's finally got a UK release date of the 3rd June. Can't remember the last time I went to the cinema but I'll be there for this one.


The version of 'Senna' currently showing at my local Empire multiplex is 1hr 45 minutes long. Not actually been to see it.

Full un-cut 2 hour 42 minute long version is available on Putlocker: http://www.putlocker.com/file/7163495C7C05A5D6# h34r:

Surprising it doesn't include any footage of Ayrton's amazing first lap in the wet at Donington in 1993. :thumbsdown:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Had my ticket booked for a couple of weeks now..not too long to go now..


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Agent orange said:
> 
> 
> > It's finally got a UK release date of the 3rd June. Can't remember the last time I went to the cinema but I'll be there for this one.
> ...


I was there that day - 15 years old and absolutely amazed by his driving. A true great.


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Went last night - fantastic film.


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

F1 fan or not, a great film, highly recommended.

D.


----------

